# Training off leash (front yard)



## keyna

Summer is coming soon, and I would LOVE to have my dog with me in the front while i am working. The thing is, she does not stay on our property, if dogs pass she will run after them wanting to play, and if runners pass she will chase them and want to run with them.  If you have any advice on how i can train her to stay on our yard, please let me know. P.S she has gotten much better when she is on leash, when i am not holding it, but once i take off the leash, she bolts. But she IS getting better.


----------



## KayElle

Both of my GSDs are off leash trained to stay on my property, and I live in a subdivision with LOTS of kids and dogs. What I did when they were puppies, as early as 10 weeks was to take them on leash along the entire boundary of our property. I repeated "Home, good Home" over and over. Then, I used a clicker with treats. The process, on leash was, take the dog right to the property line with a treat in my pocket and just stand there. When the pup took a step toward me I clicked and treated. I repeated this over and over in the same spot until the pup readily took that one step to me. Then, I moved the pup to various locations around the property line, slowly so that at each spot, the pup understood stepping to the inside of the yard got him a treat. I also continued my parade on leash around the property repeating "good Home." When the pup understood to get a treat anywhere on the property line he had to step into the yard, I then assigned the cue "home." Because the pup was familiar with the word, it quickly learned that inside the property was "Home" and that he (later she) was the best dog in the world for staying "Home." Finally, I attached a long piece of yarn to the collar (light enough so that the pup did not think there was a leash attached) and went out in the yard waiting for the pup to cross the property line. When he got within about 6 inches, I would command Home! If he stayed in the property, he got a Jackpot treat. If he did not, he got a "Aw try again" and I could control him by simply grabbing the yarn. Two failures in a row and we went back in the house. I did not scold, act mad, or frustrated. I just took away what he wanted. Ten minutes later, we would try again. He quickly learned that staying in the yard meant he could stay out with me. Finally, the biggest tests -- I arranged for several of my neighbors (God bless them) to walk by with kids screaming, bouncing balls, dogs, you name it. The same process was used. If the pup stayed in the yard, Jackpot treat AND people would come onto the property to tell him how great he was. If he broke the property line twice, in the house for ten minutes. Both my dogs quickly learned that great things happen if they just stay in the yard, including meeting all those exciting people and dogs! Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Personally I think its dangerous to leave your dog off the leash, no matter how trained or how much you trust them.Its seems nice, but in the end, you never know what any dog or your dog will do.Some people may not like it.I personally think its safer, to keep them on a leash.Get one of those long leashes that you can hook up to a metal pole thing into the ground and the leash is long so your dog can still move around alot.I also do not like when people walk their dog without a leash, thats twice as dangerous.I was walking my dog when some lady was walking her little dogs with out a leash, she had 5 dogs, those dogs went after everything that went by, with or without a dog.Her dogs almost went after mine!Seriously, do what safe for you, your dog, and the public, no matter how well trained, well behaved or how much you trust your dog, you just never know.


----------



## KayElle

Just for clarification, when I walk my dogs, they are always on leash. This is more for their protection in the event we run into dogs off leash. Then I can protect my dogs. As to on my property -- my dogs are 9 and 8 years old. They have NEVER left the property without my permission. However, they are also NEVER left alone outside. A family member is always with them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Hard to teach for most of us, unless we get a really early start. Best bet is a long tie out in the yard, or those cables you can string between trees that you can use when you are outdoors.

Theoretically a reliable 'come' would fit the bill. But that's with a ton of distractions, which DOG CLASSES would ideally come into play. Our dogs learn to listen and obey in general at class, which will then follow thru in specific to a 'come'. But even if your dog is getting ready to run off, and you have a good 'sit' in place, that will stop forward motion.... Also taught in dog class WITH distractions!


----------



## Ucdcrush

You might try getting a 20' cotton line, and just hooking it to the dog when she is out front. Then communicate with her that you do NOT want her to cross the property line, which you can do through rewards for being on the good side and (at first) a verbal correction if she wanders across the line, then pull her back and praise. After awhile you'll find that she'll want to stay in the yard (where she can relax, uncorrected) but that is when you'll need to up the ante with distractions.

If you think she's going to charge after a distraction, just grab the end of the line and put some mustard into a correction should she decide to pass over the property line after a distraction. By that point she has learned you do not want her to cross the line, so IMO the correction would be "justified" and remind her that no matter how boring the yard is compared to what's going on in the street, she can't go across (without you next to her on a walk, for example).

Eventually she'll get the idea that it's in her interest to stay in the yard, NEVER charge after distractions that may walk by, and you could eventually remove the leash. But frankly, the dogs freedom is hardly limited by pulling a light line around-- even a 30-50'+ piece of light rope (like the common yellow rope) would allow you to catch and correct her if she gives in to her desires to chase something outside the property.

For awhile I was spending time in my frontyard throwing the ball and doing training with my dog(s) who would wear a cotton line. They are able to fetch and do normal dog stuff with a 20' line no problem, and an "EH!" verbal correction when they got too close to the line really did seem to work. After a few times of "EH!" I'd see them start to slow down around the yard lines so that part was working.. never got in to proofing for distractions though..


----------



## Josiebear

I wouldn't. Here is my little incident. I have a very well behaved very well obedient Sheltie. He is going to be 5 years old tomorrow. He has NEVER left my yard without my permission. As a matter of fact he is pretty reliable to stay in my yard. He ignored people, dogs and kids that would walk by, even ignored cars since shelties LOVE to chase cars due to their herding instinct. But from early on i have taught Casey not to chase anything.

Well last summer, out of the blue to my surprised he ran off the yard, running towards a couple of women and their dogs. I freaked!. I have learned my lesson that no matter how very well obedient your dog is something will always trigger them to run after something.

I would use a cotton line to contain the dog just for your dog's safety. Unless of course you live on some type of property where your neighbors are 1 mile away .


----------



## Jaxson'smom

I am going to try this with my new puppy.. he is already pretty good about staying in the yard and just watching people and dogs as they walk by but he will go out if someone calls him so i want him to know he needs to stay unless i take him out.


----------



## Chip18

I use on the lawn, for my guys. Mine live with cats, added benefit is they don't chase cats! Even still they are only out of my sight fro a minuet at the most if I run in the house...they stare at the door and not the street to look for me!

You can't even think off leaving them loose out front till they have rock solid recall and walk on leash by your side without dog reactivity. Even then, I never leave them unattended for no more than a moment! And a moment is all it takes for a life time of regret! 

Any behavior that you want to insure, the dog has to be proofed for, in order to ensure that the dog does absolutely 100% what he is expected to do. I'd say mine on the front lawn were a good 99%! 

That's very good but it's not a 100!


----------



## Chip18

KayElle said:


> Both of my GSDs are off leash trained to stay on my property, and I live in a subdivision with LOTS of kids and dogs. What I did when they were puppies, as early as 10 weeks was to take them on leash along the entire boundary of our property. I repeated "Home, good Home" over and over. Then, I used a clicker with treats. The process, on leash was, take the dog right to the property line with a treat in my pocket and just stand there. When the pup took a step toward me I clicked and treated. I repeated this over and over in the same spot until the pup readily took that one step to me. Then, I moved the pup to various locations around the property line, slowly so that at each spot, the pup understood stepping to the inside of the yard got him a treat. I also continued my parade on leash around the property repeating "good Home." When the pup understood to get a treat anywhere on the property line he had to step into the yard, I then assigned the cue "home." Because the pup was familiar with the word, it quickly learned that inside the property was "Home" and that he (later she) was the best dog in the world for staying "Home." Finally, I attached a long piece of yarn to the collar (light enough so that the pup did not think there was a leash attached) and went out in the yard waiting for the pup to cross the property line. When he got within about 6 inches, I would command Home! If he stayed in the property, he got a Jackpot treat. If he did not, he got a "Aw try again" and I could control him by simply grabbing the yarn. Two failures in a row and we went back in the house. I did not scold, act mad, or frustrated. I just took away what he wanted. Ten minutes later, we would try again. He quickly learned that staying in the yard meant he could stay out with me. Finally, the biggest tests -- I arranged for several of my neighbors (God bless them) to walk by with kids screaming, bouncing balls, dogs, you name it. The same process was used. If the pup stayed in the yard, Jackpot treat AND people would come onto the property to tell him how great he was. If he broke the property line twice, in the house for ten minutes. Both my dogs quickly learned that great things happen if they just stay in the yard, including meeting all those exciting people and dogs! Hope this helps and good luck!


Wow now that sounds like 100% and proofed but..what about stray cats?


----------



## TommyB681

I used a stake and teather and shortened it to only go driveway to drive and to the end of the yard. After having her out on that all last summer she got used to where her boundaries were and gradually worked her off of it. Now I can play games and even leave her out with me off leash. Shes always under my supervision though and when she has the urge to wander she honors my commands bring her back. You have to have trust in the dogs ability especially if you live near busy roads


----------



## Deno

I have trained all my dogs to stay in the yard with an invisible fence, and yes it does take 

training even with the technology. I think I have a simple solution for you based on the same 

principle of my IF. Mark the boundaries of your yard with orange utility marker flags spaced 

about 4' or 5' apart or closer, she needs a visible boundary. Have someone have her on a 

lead of about 10' or so inside the boundary, make sure they are far enough back where if 

she gets to the end of the lead she doesn't cross the line. Have them and her follow you 

while you walk around the outside of the boundary, stop and smack at every other flag or so 

while you are telling her NO! in a very stern voice. If she tries to cross the line to get to you, 

have your assistant give her a sharp loving correction as they pull her back. All the time you 

should be telling her NO! After you go around your yard a few times or so you are ready for 

the next step. Everything is the same except for now she has a shock collar on. Repeat the 

above steps, except this time, if she tries to cross the line your assistant lets her and you 

zap her the second she crosses the line. The second after she gets zapped your assistant 

should pull her back into the yard/safe zone. Wait a day or so and do this all again except 

for this time have your assistant let her go beyond the line if she is so inclined after the first 

zap instead of pulling her back to the safe zone. This is the important part, while she is 

outside the yard/boundary you need to zap her in succession, then your partner needs to 

pull her back into the save zone where the corrections stop the second she is back in the 

yard/safe zone. In no time at all she will not go near the flags. Now take her off the lead with 

the e-collar on and just zap (Zap is just easier to spell & type than Correction) her before 

she gets to close to the line. After about 3 or 4 weeks you can take the flags down. With 

common sense you can vary this training many ways along with adding more praise and or 

treats.


----------



## David Winners

What is a "sharp loving correction?"


----------



## Deno

Are you kidding?

It's a fast light snap of the lead delivered with love.

It's just enough to get the dogs attention.


----------



## David Winners

You say that like it's some kind of technical term LOL

David Winners


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Deno, why are all your posts these tiny little letters that are very difficult to read?


----------



## DobbyDad

Deno said:


> I have trained all my dogs to stay in the yard with an invisible fence, and yes it does take
> 
> training even with the technology. I think I have a simple solution for you based on the same
> 
> principle of my IF. Mark the boundaries of your yard with orange utility marker flags spaced
> 
> about 4' or 5' apart or closer, she needs a visible boundary. Have someone have her on a
> Please
> lead of about 10' or so inside the boundary, make sure they are far enough back where if
> 
> she gets to the end of the lead she doesn't cross the line. Have them and her follow you
> 
> while you walk around the outside of the boundary, stop and smack at every other flag or so
> 
> while you are telling her NO! in a very stern voice. If she tries to cross the line to get to you,
> 
> have your assistant give her a sharp loving correction as they pull her back. All the time you
> 
> should be telling her NO! After you go around your yard a few times or so you are ready for
> 
> the next step. Everything is the same except for now she has a shock collar on. Repeat the
> 
> above steps, except this time, if she tries to cross the line your assistant lets her and you
> 
> zap her the second she crosses the line. The second after she gets zapped your assistant
> 
> should pull her back into the yard/safe zone. Wait a day or so and do this all again except
> 
> for this time have your assistant let her go beyond the line if she is so inclined after the first
> 
> zap instead of pulling her back to the safe zone. This is the important part, while she is
> 
> outside the yard/boundary you need to zap her in succession, then your partner needs to
> 
> pull her back into the save zone where the corrections stop the second she is back in the
> 
> yard/safe zone. In no time at all she will not go near the flags. Now take her off the lead with
> 
> the e-collar on and just zap (Zap is just easier to spell & type than Correction) her before
> 
> she gets to close to the line. After about 3 or 4 weeks you can take the flags down. With
> 
> common sense you can vary this training many ways along with adding more praise and or
> 
> treats.



So after you train the dog to be afraid of flags, what happens if you walk near a flag on the ground. I only ask because the power company here are marking their lines so there are little flags all over the neighborhood. Really curious about the teaching phase of this, to smack them when they are near a flag before it realizes it's done something wrong. Basically physical punishment for the dog walking to you, great for trust.


----------



## David Winners

That superstitious learning thing. That's just voodoo, new age, modern clicker crap. It never happens to old school trainers.

David Winners


----------



## Chip18

David Winners said:


> That superstitious learning thing. That's just voodoo, new age, modern clicker crap. It never happens to old school trainers.
> 
> David Winners


Uh Oh a "gizmo" and the word crap! Incoming..but not by me!


----------



## Chip18

And yeah that was a rather elaborate system described. I much rather use the KISS pricple. I never used a tie out but... before I ever considered any front yard work, my dogs had 100% recall, sit, stay and down.

I took them out front and stayed with (them) and watched, if they tried to step beyond where I wanted ,I told them "NO" and said on the lawn! No corrections they were learning the rules.

But I don't live by a busy street, they started going in the front yard, when we moved to a more suburban neighborhood with only the occasional idiot driving by!

When I did live by a busy street, I chose to never have them outside in the front yard without a leash! 

The front yard thing is not (depending on where you live) a decision to be taken lightly! If you screw up in training them and the worst happens..it's a very,very heavy cross to bear!


----------



## Blanketback

If your dog chases runners and dogs, and bolts when she's off the leash, then it sounds like she's had lots of opportunities to get away with this. This is going to make things alot harder because now she knows how much fun she can have off your property. I've taught my pup that our yard is the fun zone, and he has a great recall, but I still won't have him out with me untethered if I'm gardening or doing something that prevents me from keeping an eye on him. During the winter it's ok because I can hear him walking in it, so I know where he is at all times - but even then, he managed to get a dead rabbit, so that taught me something.


----------



## Deno

David Winners said:


> You say that like it's some kind of technical term LOL
> 
> David Winners


 


It doesn't surprise me that you find it technical.


----------



## Deno

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Deno, why are all your posts these tiny little letters that are very difficult to read?


 
It might have something to do with the font.
They will be bigger from here on out.


----------



## David Winners

Deno said:


> It doesn't surprise me that you find it technical.


I don't find it technical. I find it to be an oxymoron. That's why I asked.


----------



## Deno

DobbyDad said:


> So after you train the dog to be afraid of flags, what happens if you walk near a flag on the ground. I only ask because the power company here are marking their lines so there are little flags all over the neighborhood. Really curious about the teaching phase of this, to smack them when they are near a flag before it realizes it's done something wrong. Basically physical punishment for the dog walking to you, great for trust.


 
Surely you jest Chicken Little.

First off, I said smack the flags.......Not the dog.

As far as the flags go, I don't know about the wacked out dogs you guys seem to encounter,

but all 6 of mine were fine with the flags after the training. Not one single problem.

The method I described is sound. I would bet good money on it.


----------



## Deno

David Winners said:


> I don't find it technical. I find it to be an oxymoron. That's why I asked.


 
This is where we have a different frame of reference.

I only train dogs I love. They live in the house with us.

They are members of the family.

I still think you find it technical.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Deno said:


> It might have something to do with the font.
> They will be bigger from here on out.


Yeah, I get that but why do your posts show up with a different than standard font? I don't do anything special, and my posts all have a normal sized font.

And apparently the letters won't be bigger from here on out:



Deno said:


> This is where we have a different frame of reference.
> 
> I only train dogs I love. They live in the house with us.
> 
> They are members of the family.
> 
> I still think you find it technical.


----------



## Deno

David Winners said:


> That superstitious learning thing. That's just voodoo, new age, modern clicker crap. It never happens to old school trainers.
> 
> David Winners


 
As a matter of fact you are 100% correct on this as far as my own experience goes.

I consider my self very lucky from all these examples of doom and gloom from you guys. 

I can't believe I haven't been mauled and eaten yet.


----------



## DobbyDad

Deno said:


> Surely you jest Chicken Little.
> 
> Name calling makes you seem tuff and cool...oh wait we're online. So....no it doesn't. Nor does it add validity that your training methods are the most well thought out.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I never took my dogs off leash except in the house or back yard, so have no info there! I still do miss lookin up to see them laying by the fence keepin an eye on me as I worked in the front yard! When I went to the other side, they'd come around to the other side too and settle in for their continued watch! They always "helped" me out back! Sure miss seein them there!


----------



## David Winners

Deno said:


> As a matter of fact you are 100% correct on this as far as my own experience goes.
> 
> I consider my self very lucky from all these examples of doom and gloom from you guys.
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been mauled and eaten yet.


If you hit quote on this post you can see all the font and size headers. Why you do this is beyond me. All you have to do is type and everyone will be able to read your posts in the font they choose. Picking a font and size is not necessary.


I am done debating with you about the e-collar. You obviously know far more than the people that train hundreds of dogs a year. You refuse to attempt to research the concepts in these discussions and rely on your own experience with one dog to rule your opinions. That is entirely your perogative.

I train the dogs I love too. All the more reason to base their training in sound principles with fairness and understanding.


----------



## Deno

You got me on the font thing.

I still don't have these computer things all figured out.


----------



## Deno

DobbyDad said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest Chicken Little.
> 
> Name calling makes you seem tuff and cool...oh wait we're online. So....no it doesn't. Nor does it add validity that your training methods are the most well thought out.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry my attempt at a little humor hurt your feelings.
> 
> As far as my methods go, the proof is in the pudding.
Click to expand...


----------



## DobbyDad

Saw the video from the other post, not that impressed. I've been able to do that with every dog I've owned and never bragged about it because I thought that was just normal behavior. I guess what impresses some is just normal to others. 

Really loved the look on the elderly woman's face in the video when she came around the corner and your dog was off leash. Just because your confident in your dog doesn't mean others are also. Very impolite.


----------



## Chip18

DobbyDad said:


> Saw the video from the other post, not that impressed. I've been able to do that with every dog I've owned and never bragged about it because I thought that was just normal behavior. I guess what impresses some is just normal to others.
> 
> Really loved the look on the elderly woman's face in the video when she came around the corner and your dog was off leash. Just because your confident in your dog doesn't mean others are also. Very impolite.


Very valid point! Someone else mentioned it. I use to walk my guy off leash because he is trained, But other people don't know that!

I don't really want to scare the crap out of some little old lady waking her toy whatever on a leash or scare the crap out of someone that is afraid of dogs! My guy doesn't care so if I walk him during normal people hours, I put a leash on him! 

Learned that on this board!


----------



## Deno

DobbyDad said:


> Saw the video from the other post, not that impressed. I've been able to do that with every dog I've owned and never bragged about it because I thought that was just normal behavior. I guess what impresses some is just normal to others.
> 
> Really loved the look on the elderly woman's face in the video when she came around the corner and your dog was off leash. Just because your confident in your dog doesn't mean others are also. Very impolite.


 
As for the look on her face, I get that a lot. Dex is just over 2 now and at 95 pounds he is IMHO one of the most formidable looking German Shepherds you will ever see, just like my other two males.

As far as bragging goes, I am no doubt guilty. I have never cared for braggers myself, but the fact is that since I started coming to these sites for information, there seem to be many that are **** bent on telling me how wrong my methods are.

The fact is they have worked well and the proof is in the dog, and yes I am
extremely proud of him since we have "for the most part" proved them all
wrong. 

I look forward to you seeing your video.


----------

